# Lily's Christmas Dress



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

in anticipation of bringing home Finn tomorrow I whipped up Lily's Christmas dress tonight and came up with a pattern for Finn to have a vest and tie.


----------



## LizziesMom (May 4, 2010)

You just whipped that up? WOW... I'm impressed! Very nice little dress. I can't wait to see the vest and tie.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

I agree with Ronni. Just whipped it up? :blink: I couldn't whip it up if I had a year! It's beautiful and I love the Christmas color.
I just read your post about making the arrangements for pick up. Glad you worked things out. I'm sure you can't wait until tomorrow. :chili: Can't wait for pix. :grouphug: Love the name Finn too.


----------



## njdrake (Apr 23, 2007)

I have to agree with Sue and Ronni, you just whipped it up? Trust me, from the looks of that beautiful dress you did more than whip it up! 
I'm sitting here very impressed.:thumbsup:


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Lily looks darling in her new Christmas dress. I love the fabric and the pattern. Can't wait to see Finn with her.


----------



## Hatsumomo77 (Sep 11, 2011)

What a beautiful little dress! She's beautiful in it and as the other ladies said its really hard to believe you just whipped that up outta nowhere!  It looks like you really worked hard on it!


----------



## silverhaven (Sep 6, 2009)

How lovely, good job.


----------



## Canada (Jun 4, 2009)

Oh wow! That is one gorgeous dress! :w00t:
You are very talented!
And your model is adorable!!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Wow ... this dress is so pretty! "Whipped it up"~ good heavens, I just tried to sew Bella a dress (I'm learning to sew on a machine) and I told my husband if you squint really hard and tilt your head, it kinda sort of looks like a dress LOL! :HistericalSmiley:


Can't wait to hear how your trip goes and to see lots of pics of Finn!!!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful dress and beautiful malt :wub:

I am so excited for you guys for the arrival of Finn


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I thought the same thing Whipped It Up . It is beautiful as well as sweet Lily.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

You MADE that?? It's gorgeous and I love the fabric...and I love the name "Lily".:HistericalSmiley:She looks very adorable in her new dress..:wub:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Lily is precious in that gorgeous Christmas Dress!!! Please post pics of Finn in his Christmas finery!!! How talented you are to make that.....I wish I could sew!!!!:chili:


----------



## cyndrae (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cute for just whipping up


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

WOW!!! Elisabeth.....you do a great job of 'whipping' up a beautiful Christmas dress! Love the fabric.

Can't wait to see your vest/tie creation!

Now, I gotta go 'whip' up a Border Collie ornament and a Poodle painting, orders for Christmas!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Thanks ladies! I have been sewing since I was 3. I love creating. It took from start to finish no more than 20 min. She loves clothing. She picks what she is going to wear most mornings when my girls get dressed. I do not believe she knows she is a dog!


----------



## lilygirl (Jul 7, 2010)

Malt Shoppe said:


> WOW!!! Elisabeth.....you do a great job of 'whipping' up a beautiful Christmas dress! Love the fabric.
> 
> Can't wait to see your vest/tie creation!
> 
> Now, I gotta go 'whip' up a Border Collie ornament and a Poodle painting, orders for Christmas!


Do you have a shop?


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

lilygirl said:


> Do you have a shop?


Yes, Elisabeth, 
http://www.picturetrail.com/l.claire


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Very pretty little dress. Can't wait to see the two of them dressed to match.


----------



## sophiesmom (Apr 21, 2006)

aww, thats pretty...


----------

